# Hearing aids and the app



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I bet I am not the only one with compatible hearing aids here. 
I have had a problem where my iphone sends ping alerts to Bluetooth whenever the car is running. Being as I use XM for entertainment that means I could not hear the ping alerts. 
Needless to say support was less than worthless trying to figure this issue out. 
I found iPhone settings at Settings—>Accessibility—>Hearing Devices—>Audio Routing to send call audio and media to "Always Hearing Devices".
Now ping sounds play directly to my hearing aids as does HandsFree Calling
No more missed pings and I get alerted to stacked add on rides while I can still decline them.


----------

